# WLAN TRIFFT T-ONLINE : Postraub eingebaut



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,288033,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert, wenn aktuelle WLAN-Technik auf die eher betagte
> E-Mail-Technologie von T-Online trifft? Nichts, worüber man bei T-Online gerne redet:
> Innerhalb von Netzwerken gibt es bei T-Online kein Briefgeheimnis - jeder bekommt alles
> zu lesen. Das Problem ist bekannt, eine Lösung gibt es nicht.


tf


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Februar 2004)

Na ja, das ist ja mal ganz schön schräg beleuchtet, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.
Wenn die WLAN-User ihre Netze nicht sichern, sind sie ja wohl selber schuld. Das ist dasselbe, als wenn ich mein Netzwerkkabel zum Fenster raushängen würde, damit sich jeder über meine Zugangsdaten einloggen kann.
Die Schlussempfehlung des Herrn Schreiberlings zeigt am besten, dass er keinen Dunst von der Materie hat. Nicht der Wechsel des Mail-Providers ist der Schlüssel, sondern das Absichern des WLAN.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

Trifft ja eigentlich auch auf die Benutzer von Windoof-Systemen zu. Wer seinen Rechner nicht
sicher gegen Dialer macht, ist selber schuld.

Sorry dem kann ich nicht folgen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

*@Devilfrank*

Vieleicht solltest du den Artikel genau lesen, bevor du deinen Senf dazugibst.

Die Absicherung des WLAN wird ausdrücklich im Text erwähnt. Aber das 2te wichtige Problem liegt doch darin, das im Netzwerk hinter dem Router immer nur einer seine Mail bei T-Online abholen kann ... weil die Zugangsdatern des Routers zur Verifizierung des User genutzt werden.
Also muß ein 2ter Nutzer im Netz seinen Mail-Acc. woanders einrichten.
So war dieser Hinweis auf Freenet, GMX etc. gemeint.


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Februar 2004)

Und wieder zu kurz gedacht geschätzter Gast. Wenn ich meinen "Senf" dazugebe, hat das schon Hand und Fuß, im Gegensatz zu Deinem flachen Schwall hier.
Die T-Online Nutzungsvoraussetzungen definieren den kostenlosen Mail-Account genau so. D.h. nur der Vertragspartner hat auch das Zugriffsrecht. Will er jetzt über ein Netzwerk weitere Zugänge über seinen Account einrichten, dann kann er selbstverständlich dafür sorgen, dass jeder seinen eigenen Mail-Account bekommt. Dieser ist dann allerdings kostenpflichtig.

Also, bevor Du hier etwas als Senf bezeichnest, mach Dich erstmal sachkundig!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

Ich kann nicht so ganz den Zusammenhang zu meiner Kritik erkennen ... ich habe dir vorgeworfen, den Artikel nicht genau gelesen zu haben. Dazu hast du keine Stellung bezogen.
Was du schreibst, sind zusätzliche Informationen, die du vielleicht in deinem ersten Post schon hättest schreiben sollen.

Mir stellt sich nämlich nun die Frage:
Wenn ich weitere T-Online-Mailzugänge beantrage, wir kommen ich denn da ran? Die Aussage im ursprünglichen Artikel lautet, die Mailpostfächer werden über die Einwahlkennung identifiziert - und die ist im Netz mit Router immer gleich.
Wie löst sich dieser Widerspruch?


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Februar 2004)

Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass ich den Artikel gelesen habe.
Und wenn man sich vorher informiert, was bei T-Online abgeht, dann wäre dieser ganze Kram hier überflüssig.
Wenn Du das also wissen möchtest: www.t-online.de


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

Also nochmal mal ganz langsam:

Zitate:
"Auf einer T-Online-Serviceseite findet sich eine Anleitung zur sicheren Konfiguration des WLAN-Routers, über den sich mehrere PCs einen Internetzugang teilen können."

"Wer diese Anweisungen beachtet, ist durch WEP-Verschlüsselung (Wireless Encryption Protocol) und Anlegen einer Zugangskontrollliste aber lediglich gegen das Eindringen von Fremden in sein Netzwerk geschützt - soweit diese nicht über einschlägig bekannte Hackertools verfügen"

"erlaubt T-Online grundsätzlich überhaupt keine Prüfung der Benutzerkennung. Die Identifizierung erfolgt ausschließlich über die jeweils verwendete Einwahlkennung, zum Abruf der Mail sind weder Benutzername noch -kennwort erforderlich"

"Man kann Benutzern, die einen T-Online-Zugang gemeinsam mit anderen nutzen wollen, nur raten, sich eine Mailadresse bei einem anderen Anbieter wie Freenet, GMX oder Web.de zuzulegen."


Deine Aussage:
"Die Schlussempfehlung des Herrn Schreiberlings zeigt am besten, dass er keinen Dunst von der Materie hat. Nicht der Wechsel des Mail-Providers ist der Schlüssel, sondern das Absichern des WLAN"
ergibt mit den im Artikel genannten Fakten keinen Sinn. Der Artikel ist in sich schlüssig!!
Erkläre lieber, welche Sach-Aussage  deiner Meinung nach falsch ist - z.B.

"zum Abruf der Mail sind weder Benutzername noch -kennwort erforderlich": Ist das falsch? Denn dann ist ein E-Mail-Provider-Wechsel wirklich Unsinn.


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Februar 2004)

Jetzt ist aber langsam Schluss hier.
1. Informiere Dich über Zugangsarten und Mail bei T-Online, dann wirst Du sofort sehen, dass der Schreiberling keine Ahnung hat, wovon er schreibt.
2. Lies den Artikel beim Spiegel nochmal genau, wenn Du 1. erledigt hast.


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2004)

Jetzt mag ich auch mal:
Wer auf den TOL-POP3-Server zugreift, kommt immer auf das Konto, über das er eingewählt ist. Das muß nicht zwangsläufig sein eigenes sein.
Das liegt daran, dass TOL den Postfachzugriff über den RADIUS authentifiziert und nicht über die POP3-Zugangsdaten.
Alles andere kostet Aufpreis.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

Zitat aus t-Online/Mitbenutzer anlegen:

"Wenn Sie für einen Mitbenutzer eine persönliche eMail-Adresse einrichten wollen, wählen Sie sich bitte mit den entsprechenden Zugangsdaten des Mitbenutzers (T-Online Nummer + Mitbenutzer Nummer, Anschlusskennung, Zugangskennwort) ein. "

Hier steht geschrieben, das ein e-Mail-Mitbenutzer eine eigene(!!!) Einwahl benötigt. Wie möchtest du das bei einem Router machen - insbesondere, wenn Haupt- und Mitbenutzer gleichzeitig Online sein wollen.

Ach ja:
Wenn der Hauptbenutzer eine Flatrate hat, gilt diese für den Mail-Mitbenutzer nicht!! (da dieser eine eigene Einwahl benutzt). Das treibt die Kosten höher als nötig.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

Ganz einfach, ich stelle das Emailkonto des Mitbenutzers auf Webmail um, das kostet nichts (zumindest damals als ich es gemacht habe) uns ist kein Problem. Und schon kann ich von jedem Anschluß der Welt auf das Konto zugreifen und die Mails abrufen, egal wer die Verbindung aufgebaut hat. Mach ich seit Jahren so, ohne Probleme  8)


----------

